# Ready for Cabelas this weekend



## Woodman1 (Jul 3, 2006)

i CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## DaleP (Jul 3, 2006)

Where can a guy get some of the sausages you keep talking about?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dale, here:

http://www.slovacek.com/

The freight is costly. But it is a treat I'll allow myself occassionally. Get the Jalapeno variety. Woody


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 3, 2006)

Dale,

Try the nearest Sam's Club.  They've started carrying Slovacek's in Arkansas.

Woody,

That crew sounds like a buncha cajuns in disguise.  Might not have enough prime rib for 'em.  Better have plenty of pre-meal snacks.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 3, 2006)

Just got my order of spices about 10 minutes ago.  I need to make a fresh batch of rub.  Made a change the last time I made it and it was the bomb.  Amazing how one small change really make everything else "pop".  Should be a good time.  I'll bring a bottle of my homemade "North Coast" wine made from Lake Erie region grapes.  It's on the sweet side but has about 18-19% alcohol content.  We have to make sure we live up to our "alcoholics" label ya know.  Leave room for my grill for charbeque chicken.  I does come apart rather easily.  Weather looks great so far but you know how that goes any more.  I'll be "stepping off my porch" around 5:30 or so which should get me to Woodland around 7:15ish.  I'll have my lettuce for boxes, two dozen thighs, and two butts.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll start packing next Thursday evening for the long arduous trip to Dundee, I think it's all of about 70 or 80 miles.

Adult beverages
sun glasses
hats
adult beverages
Woodman's present
adult beverages
...that should cover it.

See you all Friday about noon'ish. Let me know if there is anything you guys need seriously.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 3, 2006)

OOOOOO, I'm getting all giddy!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Umm........"we" will be there Sat. morning 
Bruce i'm bringing the cups......and Woodman's present :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Umm........"we" will be there Sat. morning
> Bruce i'm bringing the cups......and Woodman's present :grin:



Oh yeah, the "other" present.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure you guys get pics.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 5, 2006)

You guys have a great time.  Wish I was going.  Sounds like one hell of a party brewing.  Dont forget the PICS!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :evillaugh:



Witt , pics for sure :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Everything is packed and ready. That prime rib looks mighty good! Got some asparagus too. We shove off at 8:00 am. Only 26 teams in this one so we have a shot!


----------



## Finney (Jul 6, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Everything is packed and ready. That prime rib looks mighty good! Got some asparagus too. We shove off at 8:00 am. *Only 26 teams in this one so we have a shot!*


Hopefully you'll at least be in the top 25.  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2006)

If I was cooking, they would win


----------



## Finney (Jul 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> If I was cooking, they would win


I know where there's an opening for ya. :!: 

No money for winning though. 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 6, 2006)

God help us this weekend. [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?


----------



## Finney (Jul 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know...
That should have been, "no money for you, for winning".  
And as my good friend told me... "the trophies stay with the team". :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To hell with the $, it would be the experience for me :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would have to show up Friday to cook!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ummm....I am leaving in the morning to meet my fellow typer's from this forum.............does anybody know how to get there? #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Ummm....I am leaving in the morning to meet my fellow typer's from this forum.............does anybody know how to get there? #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o


Use mapquest.


----------

